# Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL Wheels



## limerence (Sep 25, 2008)

hello all,

i was looking for these wheels but found out they were discontinued. called up a shop and they said that they are the ksyrium sl wheels that only come in black now. can anyone confirm?

thanks.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

google is your friend at first instance !

- yep, the new SL appears to be the old ES in slightly new clothes - looks better IMHO...


----------



## limerence (Sep 25, 2008)

i tried searching, but couldnt find anything that mentioned that it was phased out and replaced by the SL


----------



## Hoffman (Jul 29, 2008)

As far as I'm aware that's accurate. Why you want that crappy wheelset anyway? Just kidding, but only sorta.

Hoffman


----------



## limerence (Sep 25, 2008)

Hoffman said:


> As far as I'm aware that's accurate. Why you want that crappy wheelset anyway? Just kidding, but only sorta.
> 
> Hoffman


i thought the wheels were decent, no? they have the best reviews here on RBR.


----------



## Hoffman (Jul 29, 2008)

They are totally decent, I'm being partially facetious. This might start an argument, but my belief is that for the money a properly hand built set of wheels wins hands down every time. I'm a mechanic and I've seen these rims crack enough times that I don't want any.

There have been several good threads recently about why weight doesn't matter (much), definitely worth reading. Something more durable with standard components (easily available nipples/spokes in case of breakage) would be my pick. Sucks to pop a spoke and not get one till 8-10 business days later when it can be ordered. (This depends on the market you live in, obviously)

Hoffman


----------



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

*I have Ksyrium SSL SC and ES wheels -- been good for me*

I have a set of the SSL SC wheels (guessing 4000-5000 miles, or so), broke one rear spoke, that was it. Good wheels for me (6'3" tall, 210 pounds). Also a set of ES wheels, maybe 6000 miles on them. Broke one front spoke, and Mavic did warranty the rear, replaced rim, had 2 small cracks around spokes, a while back. Just had the rear regreased and prawls replaced (after 6000 or more miles). Considering my size, I think those have been good wheels. 

As far as I know, the replacement for the ES is now all black, the Ksyrim SL Premium, and the ES has now morphed into the Ksyrium SL (slightly diff than the old ES, I think some titanium parts are now steel, but looks just like the ES of old). Wander around www.mavic.com and you will see what they are now (and into 2009, I think) offering. Yes, the SSL SC is no more.

Doug


----------



## limerence (Sep 25, 2008)

DBtheCyclist said:


> I have a set of the SSL SC wheels (guessing 4000-5000 miles, or so), broke one rear spoke, that was it. Good wheels for me (6'3" tall, 210 pounds). Also a set of ES wheels, maybe 6000 miles on them. Broke one front spoke, and Mavic did warranty the rear, replaced rim, had 2 small cracks around spokes, a while back. Just had the rear regreased and prawls replaced (after 6000 or more miles). Considering my size, I think those have been good wheels.
> 
> As far as I know, the replacement for the ES is now all black, the Ksyrim SL Premium, and the ES has no morphed into the Ksyrium SL (slightly diff than the old ES, I think some titanium parts are now steel, but looks just like the ES of old). Wander around www.mavic.com and you will see what they are now (and into 2009, I think) offering. Yes, the SSL SC is no more.
> 
> Doug


Thanks Doug. 

Yeh I can find the 2008 Ksyrium SL's for a decent price but can't find the 07 SC's anywhere (other than eBay). The reason I don't want the SL's is because they're all black. I wanted the silver.


----------



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

*I have spare Ksyrium spokes on hand.*

Good point..................so I have 6 Ksyrium spokes on hand, 3 black (front, and each side of rear) and 3 in silver. Cost me about $18 for all of them, if I break one again (didn't have these when I broke one on each set) I will go into my LBS, with my spokes, and replace my pool with whatever spoke(s) broke. But it has been many months since I broke a spoke (and only broke one on each set, in about 10,000 miles), I haven't had to tap my pool of spokes, but to me, for about $20, it was a worthwhile expenditure to make.

Doug



Hoffman said:


> They are totally decent, I'm being partially facetious. This might start an argument, but my belief is that for the money a properly hand built set of wheels wins hands down every time. I'm a mechanic and I've seen these rims crack enough times that I don't want any.
> 
> There have been several good threads recently about why weight doesn't matter (much), definitely worth reading. Something more durable with standard components (easily available nipples/spokes in case of breakage) would be my pick. Sucks to pop a spoke and not get one till 8-10 business days later when it can be ordered. (This depends on the market you live in, obviously)
> 
> Hoffman


----------



## Hoffman (Jul 29, 2008)

Yep- heard similar accounts from other Ksyrium owners, DB. Worth going the extra mile and being prepared.

Individual results may vary, but I suspect a good set of handbuilts would thwart that problem for good. Once a spoke breaks the tendency is for others to break as well. Arguably because of the awkward load placed on the other spokes in the time between one breaking and being repaired.

Hoffman


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

*Ebay*

is your best bet at this point if you want the 07 models. I have a set that are barely used that are my back up wheels. At times I have considered selling them but they are so strong, reasonably light and reliable that it would be tough to part with them. And, like you I preferred the silver so I opted for the SL over the ES. 



Russell


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

yep, i agree with the hoff - i am not anti- factory wheels - but the only argument against handbuilts on say OPs or DT 1.1s is lack of aero... and perhaps weight.... pre 08 SLs actually weigh >1600g on average - so there goes that argument - its simple to get OPs or 1.1 below that...

Ks are also horrible in aero tests as well.... also, i don't like the mavic hubs at all... the bushing that wears and creates play is so un-necessary!

DA or record on 1.1s or OPs would be superior for less money on average... loose ball bearings, replaceable rims/spokes....

what u forget about prebuilts, is if u are on a massive ride and u break a spoke (happened to me) - u may not get a replacement from an LBS in the area... any shop can issue u with a cut straight guage to keep a handbuilt set going... also 6 spokes, apart from light bladed cost generally 6 bucks ! anywhere...

SLs have consistently tested less stiff, less aero, and empirical mech evidence shows rim problems and mainentence heavy hubs... pass.

some ppl will still love them - just sayin' look at other options if you can..


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

go to prowheelbuilder.com and get a set of nobium cadence with amclassic hubs, dt double butted spokes for less money, and approx 300 grams less. handbuilts are really popular on this site.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

i'd much rather some quality hubs than ACs... DTs are fairly priced, and still pretty light... might lose 40g to the ACs, but much better quality, and not as silly narrow in the rear...

Kinlin 22s, DTs - cxrays 24 frt, 28 rear for a light rider - u're looking at a legit sub 1390g wheelset... unlike the *claims* of some manufacturers...


----------

